# Chicken Sweaters



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Chicken Sweaters



> You may wonder why chickens should wear sweaters, but I implore you to ask instead, why not? Who said chickens were too good for stylish winter clothing? Dogs wear t-shirts. Horses wear blankets. Chickens should not be out in the cold, feeling left out. What chickens should be is clothed in sweaters!
> 
> This chicken obviously could benefit from a sweater.
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

